# Transmitir wifi a mas de 200 metros



## cliche (Oct 24, 2007)

Necesito expandir una señal wifi para poder conectar una laptop que se encuentra a mas de 200 metros de distancia de donde tengo mi desktop y es precisamente hay donde esta el router emisor 

resulta que la antenita pequeña que trae no me trasmite hasta donde esta situada la laptop por lo que quiero sacar esa antenita con el conector desconocido para mi y adaptar una que este situada en el techo de mi casa y que en el otro extremo tenga un conector identico al que trae la antenita pequeña cosa de solo conectarla y que la señal llegue es posible o solo hay que comprar la antena ya calculadas que taen un conector N hembra y que no se como conectarla a mi enrutador.

Si saben ayúdenme muchas gracias.


----------



## ciri (Oct 24, 2007)

Un un cable coaxil común y corriente, no tiene nada de raro!.

Lo único, te recomiendo que ese cable sea lo mas corto posible, para disminuir el efecto de ruido y la caída de potencia que podes llegar a tener en el cable.

200 m para un equipo de wi-fi, de 2,4 GHz (es la frecuencia típica en que suelen utilizar, lo mismo para las notewook), no es problema, normalmente estos equipos entregan 20 dBm, y con una buena antena podemos empezar a hablar de 5 Km.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 24, 2007)

puedes hacer una prueba ha ver que tal
Yo la he utilizado para estabilizar la señal.

Yo utilice una hojalata de una lata de leche y un soporte de plorexpan, pero puede ser madera o cualquier otra cosa no conductora.


con la impresora imprimes (si quieres puedes escalarlo) y ajustas la chapa y el soporte al contorno  de la plantilla.

Como puedes ver en la plantilla hay la parabola y justo encima una linea, esa linea es el tamaño que debe tener la chapa para que se ajuste perfectamente sobre la parabola inferior


Si haces bien el trabajo puedes comprobar el resultado con una linterna o una luz, independientemente como enfoques el haz de luz debe incidir sobe la antena.

La altura debe ser el de la antena y el ancho depende de lo grande que quieras que sea, como mas grande mayor sensibilidad de recepcion.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 24, 2007)

Tío.

¿No has mandado revisar los dedos inalhambricos?

A ver si no te fallan las letras.

Saludos amigo.

Bonito aporte, el de la antenita reflectora.

mcrven


----------



## eale8 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hola, Es muy buena la aportacion de la lata de leche, aunque yo te sugeriria que adquieras una antena especial para tu emisor. Aunque hay algunas variantes de tipo configuracion que podrian ayudarte a ampliar tu alcance wi, por ejemplo, enla configuracion de tu equipo inalambrico, que por lo general es poniendo el umbral a modo automatico, ya que algunos dispositivos son muy estrictos en la capacidad de señal que les des, por ciert, esos valores los modificas desde el software que incluye el dispositivo, o navegandola a travez de la ip.saludos y bye


----------



## cox (Nov 5, 2007)

Hola, si no tienes línea directa de visión entre las antenas y usas más de un metro de cable desde la placa hasta la misma, olvídate de superar los 100 mts.

saludos!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 5, 2007)

Lo guapo de la parabolica es su coste y facil de adaptar y no requiere grandes conocimientos de bricolage. Ayuda pero no es la panacea



Yo personalmente tengo una bicuad con unos resultados 

muy buenos y sin utilizar nada especial, con cable RG58 que no es precisamente el mas adecuado con 2 m. de cable


Rinde casi el doble que una comercial, es un buen diseño.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2008)

Despues de años de investigacion y desarrollo con una inversion de millones de dolares, *La Fogonazo Inc.* logro diseñar y producir una antena para WIFI de altisima tecnologia (Hi Tech) cuya construccion en modo DIY que pasamos a comentar 

*Materiales necesarios*
1) Kit adaptador USB inalambrico (WiFi) cantidad 1
2) Colador de cocina cantidad 1
3) Cinta de la que usaba McGiver Cantidad necesaria

*Kit adaptador *






*Paso 1:*
Tomamos el colador y le efectuamos un agujero por donde pasara el adaptador USB





*Paso 2:*
A travez del agujero pasamos el adaptador USB y lo fijamos con la cinta que usaba McGiver





*Paso3:*
Buscamos un lugar donde instalar 





*Paso 4:*
Enchufamos el dispositivo a la PC

*Paso 5:*
Orientamos para lograr la mejor recepcion y a disfrutar






Este producto esta amparado por patentes Nacionales, Internacionales, Planetarias e Intergalacticas.


----------



## Arze_Bless (May 14, 2008)

El tema es antiguo pero quiero dejar mi aporte jejeje
resulta que la idea es mui buena resulta a la perfeccion logrando buenos resultados pero se escapa un detalle es la formula para poder localizar en el punto exacto la antena que trae el conector ( la antena esta al interior del usb ) donde hay que saber el diametro del colador y la profundidad

la formula es la siguiente :     F= diametro al cuadrado / 16 * profundidad

en ese punto (F) debe estar el adaptador usb
16 es una constante  

Jahludos 
Blessed !


----------



## pepechip (May 14, 2008)

Parece que el ratoncito se lleva bien con los gatos. Me ha sorprendido.


----------



## Dano (May 14, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Despues de años de investigacion y desarrollo con una inversion de millones de dolares, *La Fogonazo Inc.* logro diseñar y producir una antena para WIFI de altisima tecnologia (Hi Tech) cuya construccion en modo DIY que pasamos a comentar
> 
> *Materiales necesarios*
> 1) Kit adaptador USB inalambrico (WiFi) cantidad 1
> ...



El gato tiene buena recepción, digo porque parece ver las ondas electromagnéticas, está muy concentrado


----------



## gungrave01 (Nov 24, 2009)

jajajaj ke buen post, ia habia visto algo parecido con el tubo de pringless XD.. a cuanto el gato? jajaja


----------



## ROBERT-DARK (Abr 24, 2010)

hola despues de estar merodeando un rato con esto de las antenas
queria ver si me pueden ayudar como se conectarian varias antenas 
del tipo panel o sectoriales ya que estas antenas solo abarcan cierto angulo
teniendo varias de estas puedes cubrir los la señal los 360 grados

lo que se me ocurre es conectar todo en paralero y de ahi mandar el cable al adaptador wifi

pero no se si sea asi 

les agradeceria su ayuda


saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Despues de años de investigacion y desarrollo con una inversion de millones de dolares, *La Fogonazo Inc.* logro diseñar y producir una antena para WIFI de altisima tecnologia (Hi Tech) cuya construccion en modo DIY que pasamos a comentar
> 
> *Materiales necesarios*
> 1) Kit adaptador USB inalambrico (WiFi) cantidad 1
> ...



¿Haces envíos internacionales?   
Ya fuera de relajo, me haré de uno de estos artilugios, a ver a cuantos gatos, digo, ondas electromagnéticas capto!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## HUKE02 (Jun 25, 2014)

Me estan saliendo canas verdes tratando de ha*C*er que esto funcione... compre un router Tp-link Tl-wr940n y una antena omnidireccional Tp-link Tl-ant2412d 12dbi y un cable Wifi 3mts Tplink Tl Ant24pt3 Ng y para mi desgracia la señal no pasa de 2 metros... le he quitado las demas antenas y solo dejado la omnidireccional  para probar el alcance y no cubre nada..

La estoy probando a campo abierto sin ningun ostaculo, la configuracion del ruter esta de fabrica en cuanto al canal de la señal y la potencia de la misma (valores mas altos) pero aun asi no consigo que funcione.

Se que el cable de 3 metros me producira perdida por la distancia (los mismos 3 metros del cable) cosa que podria buscar uno mas corto y desarmar el router y colocarlo en una caja plastica para colocarlo en el exterior. Pero tengo dudas que esta sea la causa de que por los 3 mtrs del cable no llegue la señal a 2 metros hay mucha perdida.

No se si me falta otro aparato, para que la señal sea mas estable y fuerte.

Yo lo que quiero es compartir mi señal a unos 500 metros aproximadamente la antena la colocaria en mi terraza en un mastil que le permita*N* enviar la señal sin que esta choque con otra casa o cosa alguna.


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 25, 2014)

HUKE02 dijo:


> Me estan saliendo canas verdes tratando de ha*C*er que esto funcione... compre un router Tp-link Tl-wr940n y una antena omnidireccional Tp-link Tl-ant2412d 12dbi y un cable Wifi 3mts Tplink Tl Ant24pt3 Ng y para mi desgracia la señal no pasa de 2 metros... le he quitado las demas antenas y solo dejado la omnidireccional para probar el alcance y no cubre nada..
> 
> La estoy probando a campo abierto sin ningun ostaculo, la configuracion del ruter esta de fabrica en cuanto al canal de la señal y la potencia de la misma (valores mas altos) pero aun asi no consigo que funcione.
> 
> ...


 
@HUKE02 Con trastes de cocina y demás cosas no vas a logar lo que deseas, tienes que instalar un Access Point repetidor Inalámbrico para 300 Metros punto medio, yo tengo uno y llega la señal hasta un centro comercial que da aquí cerca como a 280 Metros, pero ya para medio quilómetro hay ártica tierra y con obstáculos lo veo difícil.


----------



## HUKE02 (Jun 25, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> @HUKE02 Con trastes de cocina y demás cosas no vas a logar lo que deseas, tienes que instalar un Access Point repetidor Inalámbrico para 300 Metros punto medio, yo tengo uno y llega la señal hasta un centro comercial que da aquí cerca como a 280 Metros, pero ya para medio quilómetro hay ártica tierra y con obstáculos lo veo difícil.




Bueno leyando la Web del Fabricante veo que se muestra una Access Point a la antena y de alli al router...  Creo que este es el problema, ya que al parecer la antena Omnidireccional no se instala al router como yo pensaba sino al Access Point. Me pueden aclarar si es asi.

En dado caso si yo compro esta Access Point podria entonces hacer la conexion para repartir internet  a un radio de 400 o 500 mts maximo (si es posible mas, pero tomando en cuenta la distancia mas estable)


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 25, 2014)

HUKE02 dijo:


> Bueno leyando la Web del Fabricante veo que se muestra una Access Point a la antena y de alli al router... Creo que este es el problema, ya que al parecer la antena Omnidireccional no se instala al router como yo pensaba sino al Access Point. Me pueden aclarar si es asi.
> 
> En dado caso si yo compro esta Access Point podria entonces hacer la conexion para repartir internet a un radio de 400 o 500 mts maximo (si es posible mas, pero tomando en cuenta la distancia mas estable)


 
@HUKE02 Tu lo has dicho la conexión seria así, bueno en este caso usa la Yagi, el problema es el tipo de obstáculos que hayan en la trayectoria de esos 300-500 mts


----------



## HUKE02 (Jun 25, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> @HUKE02 Tu lo has dicho la conexión seria así, bueno en este caso usa la Yagi, el problema es el tipo de obstáculos que hayan en la trayectoria de esos 300-500 mts
> 
> http://www.gsmspain.com/foros/attach/25/254143.jpg



Teniendo muy en claro el tema de los obstáculos, les comento que en mi caso me encuentro en un buen punto por encima de las casas de mis vecinos otra cosa es que estoy pensando en colocar el equipo en una caja plastica que evite mojarse o humedecerse en lo alto de un mastil como a 10 mts mas o menos... pero entonces ¿para que pueda funcionar mi conexion es necesario el uso de un  Access Point para que pueda funcionar la Antena Omnidireccional? (es mi pregunta) y que atravez de este dispositivo se pueda enviar la señal a mas de 100 mts... 

Como ya he invertido una catidad de dinero comprando estos equipos quiero estar seguro que entonces solo me hace fata comprar el Access Point para que pueda trabajar la antena Omnidireccional..

Les agradesco enormemente la colaboracion dada, muchas gracias por todo


----------



## ea6rf (Jun 25, 2014)

Esos routers suelen tener entre 100 o 200 mw si sumamos las perdidas del cable que hay eso depende del cable utilizado , y si a eso le sumamos la dispersion de la onda electromagnetica  al utilizar una omnidireccional es dificil de que resulte el enlace eso sin contar los dias de lluvia ect .
Recomiendo , poner el router en caja estanca arriba , cable minimo rg142 lo mas corto posible y una direccional yagi de unos 8 elementos con eso probablemente funcione.
Otra antena que puedes utilizar es una parabolica de sat offset , hay que ponerla en angulo cero ya que al tener el punto focal desplazado te tocara inclinar mas la antena arriba o abajo segun se monte , una offset de 80 cm te ira sobrado , se que no es lo suyo ya que esa antena offset esta diseñada para la frecuencia de 10 ghz y el punto focal varia dependiendo de la frecuencia , en 2'4ghz te sobreiluminuara el reflector y no dara los dbs que deberia pero es una opcion salu2 desde mallorca


----------



## HUKE02 (Jun 25, 2014)

ea6rf dijo:


> Otra antena que puedes utilizar es una parabolica de sat offset , hay que ponerla en angulo cero ya que al tener el punto focal desplazado te tocara inclinar mas la antena arriba o abajo segun


...Estoy pensado en colocar el cable pigtail mas corto posible... Y colocar el router en una caja como la que mensionas, adaptarles las antenas que taer y hacer pruebas... me prestaron una antena direccional y con esta he tenido mejor resultado solo me fataltaria colocarla a mayor altura a ver como se persive la señal. Te agradesco esta valiosa informacion


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 25, 2014)

HUKE02 dijo:


> Me estan saliendo canas verdes tratando de ha*C*er que esto funcione... compre un router Tp-link Tl-wr940n y una antena omnidireccional Tp-link Tl-ant2412d 12dbi y un cable Wifi 3mts Tplink Tl Ant24pt3 Ng y para mi desgracia la señal no pasa de 2 metros... le he quitado las demas antenas y solo dejado la omnidireccional  para probar el alcance y no cubre nada..
> 
> La estoy probando a campo abierto sin ningun ostaculo, la configuracion del ruter esta de fabrica en cuanto al canal de la señal y la potencia de la misma (valores mas altos) pero aun asi no consigo que funcione.
> 
> ...



Hola...Esto o similar es lo que te recomiendo pera resolver tú problema...el resto es para renegar, renegar, renegar, etc.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## db25 (Jun 25, 2014)

HUKE02 dijo:


> Me estan saliendo canas verdes tratando de ha*C*er que esto funcione... compre un router Tp-link Tl-wr940n y una antena omnidireccional Tp-link Tl-ant2412d 12dbi y un cable Wifi 3mts Tplink Tl Ant24pt3 Ng y para mi desgracia la señal no pasa de 2 metros... le he quitado las demas antenas y solo dejado la omnidireccional  para probar el alcance y no cubre nada..
> 
> La estoy probando a campo abierto sin ningun ostaculo, la configuracion del ruter esta de fabrica en cuanto al canal de la señal y la potencia de la misma (valores mas altos) pero aun asi no consigo que funcione.
> 
> ...




Si pretendes conseguir esa distancia es mejor que utilices antenas direccionales en vez de omnidireccionales


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 25, 2014)

Hola a todos , yo recomendo buscar por lo "Broadband Amplifiers 802.11b/g Wifi Signal Booster" model : "AW1101-1W " de lo fabricante SATE "Satelite Int.Co.,Ltd. Donde con su auxilio es possible un rango de hasta 1Kilometro de alcançe con una antena ominidireccional.
Ese amplificador para WIFI es Bidireccional con un ganho de TX = 15Dbs( Ayustable) y en RX= 12 Dbs (Fijo).
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## analogico (Jun 25, 2014)

Noo si son solo 500 metros, no usen amplificadores por ningun motivo  o molestaran las redes de los vecinos


----------



## HUKE02 (Jun 26, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> Noo si son solo 500 metros, no usen amplificadores por ningun motivo  o molestaran las redes de los vecinos



ricbevi... Estuve viendo el equipo que espesificas, por lo que entiendo en su esquema se conecta por puerto RJ45 o conexion n macho (si no me quivoco).

Tengo que ver si me pueden cambiar la antena Omnidireccional por ese tipo de antena o si no bueno tendre que comprarla... me encuentro un poco nervioso  ya he gastado unos billetes en el router el cable y la antena que no me servira para nada por lo que veo... Habra seguirdad que si compro este equipo no necesito comprar algo mas y que servira para mis fines



CPE inalámbrico de alta potencia de 2.4GHz para exteriores 
TL-WA5210G



Daniel Lopes y  analogico... gracias compañeros por sus comentarios, tengo plena seguirdad que en la zona donde vivo no existe mas personas con conexiones wifi yo mismo he usado un software que me permite ver las señales wifi por la zona y la intesidad de la misma y no sale alguna he dado muchas vueltas por la gran mayoria de la calles donde yo quiero abarcar y no sale nada al respecto por lo que considero que podria ser una opcion usar un amplificador.

Pero ¿como funciona?, ¿donde va conectado?, yo solo tengo el router, el cable que mensione al principio y la antena omnidireccional y otra anetena direccional de 10 dbi que me prestaron de otro sitio que un amigo no la usa y me la esta vendiendo.


----------



## Fernando123 (Jun 26, 2014)

HUKE02 si no queres gastar mas plata comprando una antena, porque no te armas una antena como esta.
 personalmente la he armado y me ha dado muy buenos resultados, con 2 antenas he logrado un enlase de 3.5 km y con muy buena señal teniendo apenas 21db de potencia en el acespoint


----------



## db25 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yo tengo un enlace de unos 300m realizado con una nanostation m2  de ubitiqui, pero tambien es cierto que tengo vison directa.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 26, 2014)

HUKE02 dijo:


> ricbevi... Estuve viendo el equipo que espesificas, por lo que entiendo en su esquema se conecta por puerto RJ45 o conexion n macho (si no me quivoco).


Así es...desde el router/modem que te da acceso a Internet va el AP mediante cable UTP o STP o FTP y ficha RJ45 que comparte la alimentación vía POE(Power Over Ethernet).



HUKE02 dijo:


> Tengo que ver si me pueden cambiar la antena Omnidireccional por ese tipo de antena o si no bueno tendre que comprarla... me encuentro un poco nervioso  ya he gastado unos billetes en el router el cable y la antena que no me servira para nada por lo que veo... Habra seguirdad que si compro este equipo no necesito comprar algo mas y que servira para mis fines



  Por aquí hay un dicho..."A seguro lo mandaron preso"(no hay seguridad absoluta de NADA en estos menesteres)




HUKE02 dijo:


> Daniel Lopes y  analogico... gracias compañeros por sus comentarios, tengo plena seguirdad que en la zona donde vivo no existe mas personas con conexiones wifi yo mismo he usado un software que me permite ver las señales wifi por la zona y la intesidad de la misma y no sale alguna he dado muchas vueltas por la gran mayoria de la calles donde yo quiero abarcar y no sale nada al respecto por lo que considero que podria ser una opcion usar un amplificador.


Había entendido que querías comunicar solo dos puntos fijos NO un área de calles y manzanas!!!
Dos de esas o similares(NanoStatio, etc), una apuntando a la otra, he echo enlaces estables y 365 días por 24hs, llueva o haga frio/calor a mas de 1Km...esa es mi experiencia personal.
Por otro lado HOY no hay ninguna señal pero nadie te garantiza el mañana. 
Ric.


----------



## analogico (Jun 26, 2014)

a todo esto ese invento funcionara solo si tienes linea  vista entre las antenas
si no tienes olvidalo


si tenes linea vista a nivel terrestre las antenas que trae el router se vuelven direccionales si le colocas un    reflector metalico  en paralelo a 3Cm
o  si colocas el router donde va el lnb en una parabolica






HUKE02 dijo:


> CPE inalámbrico de alta potencia de 2.4GHz para exteriores
> TL-WA5210G



en este caso necesitas 2  de esos uno para transmitir y otro para recibir




no solo wifi usa 2,4  hasta a los telefonos inalambricos los molestaras
y los telefonos que reparten wifi adios
asi que no uses el amplificador 





te recomiendo que te asesores por alguien  en real por que necesitas mas conocimientos para configurar los equipos si es que lo quieres hacer rapido


----------



## db25 (Jun 26, 2014)

Tambien puedes utilizar tecnologia que funcione a 5ghz


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 26, 2014)

6 metros de cable una antena bicuad ,una placa comun pci de 100 mw 
con eso ya tienes un muy buen alcance,merma un poco cuando llueve y se mojan las paredes de la casa,
pero fuera de eso yo logro conexión a un ap que esta a 600 metros (el ap es de 1wat de potencia)
en las casas cercanas donde tienen router comunes de 20db e logrado conexiones buenas de unos 100/150 metros de distancias


----------



## HUKE02 (Jul 2, 2014)

Are esta prueba, colocare el router en la cima de mi terraza en lo alto de un mastil de10 metros (oviamente dentro de una caja plastica) con la antena omnidireccional, y me ire a la calle a medir la ditancia que cubre el router.

No tengo pensado utilizar antenas repetidoras en las demas casas porque en algun momento pueden moverla o curiosarla y terminar dañandola (he visto casos) si con la antena que trae un pc comun y correinte no se es capaz de conectarse desistire con el proyecto.

Estoy agradecido con todos los comentarios ofrecidos.


----------



## db25 (Jul 2, 2014)

La ubitiqui es de exterior y ademas se alimenta mediante poe por lo que puedes hacer una buena tirada se cable.


----------



## Edwar09 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hola, yo me necesito conectar a una red  lejana como a 1000 metros mas o menos y me dijeron que comprara una antena para wifi asi que busque y encontre una que dice que es de 2000mw de potencia y 20dBi solo que mi duda es que dice que es adaptador clase g asii 802.11g
y la red aparece como 802.11n osea no se conectara a esta red o como cambio el modem para que ya no sea 802.11n 

miren aqui el link de la antena

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-450498039-antena-wifi-adaptador-red-p-exteriores-2000mw-20dbi-laptop-_JM#D_[S:HOME,L:CONVCATEG-CORE-ITM,V:1]


ahh y leyendo el temaa dicee que se molestan las redes de los vecinos y celulares , con esta potencia yo las molestare o que? porque no quiero meterme en lios xd


----------



## proteus7 (Jul 3, 2014)

Chequen este video


----------



## db25 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hombre...sila antena trabaja en modo g y el modem en N no se conectaran a menos q*ue* el modem te permita configurarlo en modo g aunque en este modo perderas bastante velocidad de transmision.


----------

